# The stone slingshot



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Made this catty during the last weeks. It`s made out of soapstone, finished with very fine sandpaper and polishing paste.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like it belongs in a museum. Do you have to apply a sealer to soapstone? If not, that looks like a lifetime piece. Very beautiful!


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

wow that s a beautifull slingshot

sehr sehr schön Respect !


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i am amazed, and i agree with dayhiker, it belongs in a museum


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*THAT ROCKS!!!! *Excuse the pun lol..... Looks great torsten


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Very well done. Great job.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is totally cool, You make them as well as you shoot them, Awesome.

Chuck S.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale Torsten,
Sorry, but that is not a slingshot, since is a piece of stone, then it is a gem. Unique and beautiful, great job Torsten. Do you shoot with it stones?? If so, I am comfused, a stone shooting stones....


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing!!! the Egyptians couldn't do it any better!!!!!!!!!!!









-Ace-


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nicely done .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now all you need are some nice wooden beads to shoot!
Sweet looking shooter Man!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks all you guys for the kind words!!

Dayhiker, I did not used a sealer, only polishing paste. Maybe this is a sealer? I don`t know.

Xidoo, I only shoot it with steelballs









Did nearly hundred test shots today - this catty works well!
But I do not completely trust the material. So I will not shoot this little shooter regulary, only put it to my collection, or a museum - like suggested









Regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Torsten! Mein Gott man das ist undfrikin real! ( undfrikin) my own German word! Seriously,very nice buddy! Looks like Italian Marble!! Flatband


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

Outstanding Torsten! I have been thinking about casting stone / concrete with a metal core of some sort. How does it shoot (weight considered)?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Words cannot express how I feel about that slingshot....

I'll do my best to reiterate my feelings inside into words but that is magnificent, and innovative. This could take things in new directions, not entirely of course, but it's just another option of preference and expression for all of the obsessive slingers out there.

I've always loved that frame design, this only improves my opinions towards it.......and by the way, this is now my computer background









Cheers - John


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Gary, nice to see your german becomes better and better, and the german language profits from your new creations!!!








Thanks for your compliment!

Ryan, I`m looking forward to see your creation! A metal core would make this sort of catties more sure (in point of accidents). But I guess a fork hit will destroy the stone, though!
I have not noticed any difference while shooting a normal wooden sling and this heavy stone catty. I think holding a catty becomes some stability by the force/resistance by drawing the band. 200 or 300 gram more weight of the catty makes not a remarkable difference for me. (Sorry, can not better explain it with my poor english...)

John, can`t say how I appreciate your words!!
Enjoy your new computer background!

Best regards to all you guys!!
Torsten


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

T- you just take slingshooting / catapulting to a new level- or actually beyond a new level, GREAT JOB=GREAT=GREAT=
THANKS
Bugar











torsten said:


> Gary, nice to see your german becomes better and better, and the german language profits from your new creations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ torsten

This looks absolutely awesome , ........great craftwork





















!

Through the last months I've also gone through some soapstone experiments , .........but only in terms of making fishing lures(I have considered about a slingshot as well these days , but I do not quite trust the material to hold up safely , especially in terms of fork hits) .

I know the material from art lessons back in school long time ago and last year I've accidentally found a shop (in Lübeck) selling the stuff .

I intended to try building lead casting molds from it , as I've read in a history book , that the old Vikings had used it as a mold material to cast their silver jewelry and in fact some internet research showed up with soapstone being a very heat-resistant material .

I've never made a try on that casting mold as it would be very elobarate to cut the raw stone into angular blocks ,...... instead I've made an experimental fishing lure , but the material cracked up in attempt to drill a hole for wire eyes through it , ........I've used an ordinary drill bit , probably I should have used a special concrete bit with a diamond edge ?

Do you have any experiences , .....are there soapstone types more sturdy than others ?

very welldone slingshot







, ........you're a real artist , .........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well done! I've been toying with the idea, at least with ceramic of glass, but didn't have sufficient confidence in the material. I think this looks really beautiful.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Torsten are an inspiration to me, looks very beautiful and everlasting.

And dare I ask ... Would you mind seeing an attempt to emulate your great design? I promise to do so with dignity lol!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Holzwurm,
it was the first time for me that I`ve worked with soapstone. So I have no other experiences with this material and no suggestions for some tools to work with, sorry









But I know that there are some different types of soapstones, some are harder than others.

Chepo,
feel free to make a copy from this catty! It`s a free design for private/personal use - not for commercial purposes, though.

And thanks again for the kindly words!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

It's immediatly a collection !
Very nice !

xav


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

torsten said:


> Holzwurm,
> it was the first time for me that I`ve worked with soapstone. So I have no other experiences with this material and no suggestions for some tools to work with, sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info , anyway







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sure is a looker!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing!!! You could drill and glue in reinforcing rods like I do for solid wood slingshots.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

That`s SLINGSHOT ART !!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Amazing!!! You could drill and glue in reinforcing rods like I do for solid wood slingshots.


This would make the catty more sturdy.
But fork hits would crack the stone. If I`m afraid of a fork hit, I guess it will happen... Would be a pity!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

torsten said:


> Amazing!!! You could drill and glue in reinforcing rods like I do for solid wood slingshots.


This would make the catty more sturdy.
But fork hits would crack the stone. If I`m afraid of a fork hit, I guess it will happen... Would be a pity!
[/quote]

That's correct. A direct and significant hit would still break it, but the "reinforcing" simply decreases the risk of personal injury for you or whoever was shooting it.

Still it's a very interesting piece!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's beautiful, real slingshot sculpture.
Martin


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent work torsten!

Soapstone is excellent for carving work and was a great material for various Native American tribes who used soapstone to make griddles and primitive yet functional pans to fry their food.. You are truly gifted..


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Amazing!!! You could drill and glue in reinforcing rods like I do for solid wood slingshots.


This would make the catty more sturdy.
But fork hits would crack the stone. If I`m afraid of a fork hit, I guess it will happen... Would be a pity!
[/quote]

That's correct. A direct and significant hit would still break it, but the "reinforcing" simply decreases the risk of personal injury for you or whoever was shooting it.

Still it's a very interesting piece!








[/quote]

Yep, I agree!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooops - double post.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

It's a real beauty !! Everytime I go back to Canada I pick up another eskimo soap stone carving. I've got the perfect spot for it. but i wouldn't want a fork hit with it, there's more than one of my carvings being held together with epoxy.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

EPIC the only word that almost sum up ur catty


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Far out man. Really nice. It reminds me of an Aztec godess of fertility or something! Cool


----------

